# Intense Tracer welche Größe?



## nullstein (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

denke darüber nach mir ein Tracer anzuschaffen.Nur bin ich mir sehr unsicher hinsichtlich der Größe.Bin 184cm mit SL 85cm.Das Bike soll als Allround Waffe dienen.Sprich Trails ballern,ab und an in den Park und auch mal ne kleine Tour (<50km).Was sagt ihr?M oder L?
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Tracer VP und Tracer 2?


----------



## .irie. (17. Mai 2012)

nimm m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2012)

Kein Tracerfahrer meiner Größe hier?


----------



## timm h (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich fahre bei 1.68 und 79cm ein m - als Touren-Enduro. Ich glaube nicht das Du mit dem m glücklich wirst, wenn Du auch Touren damit fahren wirst.


----------



## doppelkorn (18. Mai 2012)

ich bin 1.80m und hab ihn in L genommen. passt auch sehr gut zum bergaborientierten enduro fahren


----------



## Priest0r (18. Mai 2012)

ganz klar L; mit M wirst du nicht glücklich


----------



## nullstein (18. Mai 2012)

Find ja bei L das Sitzrohr ganz schön lang...
Das etwas lange Oberrohr kann man ja gut durch einen kurzen (30er) Vorbau kompensieren.Hmmm...
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Tracer2 und Tracer VP?


----------



## Matte (19. Mai 2012)

Können uns mal im Grunewald treffen. Fahre ein Tracer 2 in Größe M bei 1,80m. Passt perfekt.


----------



## nullstein (19. Mai 2012)

Matte schrieb:


> Können uns mal im Grunewald treffen. Fahre ein Tracer 2 in Größe M bei 1,80m. Passt perfekt.



Das wäre PERFEKT!Kannst mir ja mal.einen Terminvorschlag per pn senden.Vielen Dank!


----------



## bohaim (21. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Ich spiele auch grade mit dem Gedanken Tracer2 / Carbine / Carbine SL.

Wenn du da noch News hättest bzw. Probefahrt war oder andere noch Tipps hätten... würd mich freuen...


----------



## Shocker (22. Mai 2012)

wer solange warten kann, wir sind mit den Bikes (Tracer in S / M / L ) Carbine in M / L in Willingen am Bike Festival wieder dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (22. Mai 2012)

habe auch ein Tracer 2 in Größe M, bin 1,82m und bin super zufrieden damit, habe mir noch eine CB Kronolog Sattelstütze spendiert, jetzt ist es richtig vielseitig ohne den Fuss auf den Boden stellen zu müssen .
Kommste nach Strausberg kannste damit um unsere schönenen Seen und den einzigsten Berg ballern 







fehlt nur noch ein Hard Eddie, kann mich momentan nicht entscheiden ob komplett hart oder mit Fox Gabel vorn und ob es Sinn macht in Enve Carbonfelgen zu investieren


----------



## nullstein (22. Mai 2012)

Durfte am WE netterweise ein Tracer 2 in M fahren.Nach einigem Nachdenken steht fest,dass das Tracer nichts für mich ist.In M ist mir das Verhältnis zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr zu klein.Sprich ich hätte gern ein längeres Oberrohr bei gleich langem oder gar kürzerem Sitzrohr.Schade,da das Tracer optisch einfach nur genial ist.


----------



## bohaim (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin mittlerweile soweit...
Das Tracer ist optisch prima...
Aber leider (für mein Einsatzgebiet) schlicht und ergreifend zu schwer.
Blieben noch das Carbine oder das SL.
Mal schauen ob ich sowas mal in real zu fassen bekommen irgendwo.
Weil ohne es selbst mal, wenigstens nur kurz, gefahren zu sein, kauf ich mir keinen 3000,- Rahmen...


----------



## alex-66 (23. Mai 2012)

ich sag nur Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile soweit...
> Das Tracer ist optisch prima...
> Aber leider (für mein Einsatzgebiet) schlicht und ergreifend zu schwer.
> Blieben noch das Carbine oder das SL.
> ...



Also ich habe mich fürs Carbine entschieden, und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Unter 11.5 kg aufgebaut, und es geht ab wie Sau 

Noch ein Tip dazu von mir: kauf es bei CRC, und warte ab bis es den 10% Gutschein gibt. Bei deutschen Händlern bekommst Du keinen vernünftigen Preis, weil Shocker völlig abartige Preise verlangt. Bei CRC mit 10% aktuell etwa 2250,- Euro.


----------



## bohaim (23. Mai 2012)

Carbon statt Kondition is doch Quatsch.
Nach der Logik müsstest du dir nen Downhillprügel mit 18 Kilo holen und fröhlich CC fahren...
Wenn es Rahmen gibt die gut nen Kilo leichter sind und nicht dramatisch mehr kosten (wobei der Preis bei den Intense Teilen ja ohnehin nicht das A-Thema ist) ist es einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß...
Meine Meinung.

Wie hast du das Carbine denn aufgebaut?
Gibts Fotos davon? 

Warum bietet CRC eigentlich nicht auch das SL an?
Haben die das evtl. auch mal vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Klar gibts Fotos davon:





Wenn auch auf dem Foto noch nicht final. Die Schaltung wurde durch XTR Trail ersetzt, Ritzel ist ein Sram XX 11-32.


----------



## bohaim (23. Mai 2012)

Hübsch 
Ist ne 36 TALAS?

Wieviele Meter biste damit denn schon gefahren?
Wie läuft es so?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Es ist ne 32 Talas mit 150mm.

Ich bin mit dem Rad bereits 2x im Harz gewesen, insgesamt 13 Tage. Und es ist genial.


----------



## bohaim (23. Mai 2012)

Klingt gut!
Muss mal schauen ob ich eins in live in der Nähe zum testen finde...
Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? 
Und wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt? 
Hast du nur den Rahmen einzeln gekauft...oder gleich im Package mit ein paar Komponenten?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin 1,87m gross und fahre L. Bezahlt habe ich effektiv 1900,- für den Rahmen ... zu dem Preis bekommst Du ihn aber nicht mehr. Ich habe den Rahmen direkt nach der Eurobike 2011 blind bestellt, geliefert wurde er Ende November 2011. Räder stammen vom Lightwolf, alles andere habe ich selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## bohaim (23. Mai 2012)

Ok, I see... Merci!
Wenn mal was an dem Rahmen sein sollte... wie sieht das in Germany mit dem Service aus? An wen wendest du dich da? Und gibts das Erfahrungen ob gut oder schlecht?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Ich wende mich natürlich an CRC, dort stimmt der Service.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (23. Mai 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile soweit...
> Das Tracer ist optisch prima...
> Aber leider (für mein Einsatzgebiet) schlicht und ergreifend zu schwer.
> Blieben noch das Carbine oder das SL.
> ...



Das Tracer ist nicht nur optisch prima, sondern fährt sich auch genial!
Nur nach der Optik würde ich sowieso keinen Rahmen kaufen!
Form follows function!
Fahre das Tracer VP in L bei 1,88cm und finde es mit einem 90er Vorbau die perfekte Mischung um gut den Berg hoch zu kommen, auf der Ebene über Trails zu ballern und flott wieder runter zu kommen.


----------



## bohaim (23. Mai 2012)

Sicher kauf ich keinen Rahmen nur nach der Optik.

Aber ich kaufe AUF KEINEN FALL einen Rahmen der mich NICHT gefällt.
Da mag die Form so sehr der Funktion folgen wie sie will...das Auge isst mit.

Sprich, hinreichende und notwendige Bedinugungen, u see.


Und in der Summe wäre das Carbine (bzw. das SL) dann für meine Zwecke einfach die bessere Wahl.


Weiteres Beispiel: Ich finde zb. das Mojo auch sehr nett. 
Allerdings bekomme ich da nirgends vernünftig nen Flaschenhalter unter.
Daher ist das raus.
 ; )


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

Johnny-Ass schrieb:


> .....Fahre das Tracer VP in L bei 1,88cm und finde es mit einem 90er Vorbau die perfekte Mischung um gut den Berg hoch zu kommen, auf der Ebene über Trails zu ballern und flott wieder runter zu kommen.



ich fahr das Carbine bei 1,87m und Grösse L auch mit 90er Vorbau, 10mm Spacer und Vorbau mit 0 Grad Steigung und es passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (29. Mai 2012)

Zur info. Das t2 ist für den bikepark und das carbine nicht., geschweige denn das carbine sl.


----------

